# New Coil and Still No fire! Sthil Chainsaw



## Lewis7896 (Jan 1, 2013)

I have a Stihl 025 Chainsaw that I love and over the years of use it has never once failed me until now. The saw started and ran most of the day and then I refueled and took off again only for it to just loose power and die. It would not restart. After cleaning the carb and putting in a rebuild kit it fired right off and reved up good. after a couple minutes it lost power and died. I never messed with it for a few days and went back to try it...It started and ran then died again. Would not restart. Noticed that it sounded like it was not fireing and tested the plug. No Fire. Bad coil I thought. So I got an aftermarket coil and put it in. Still no fire from the coil wire. Returned the coil for another and STILL NO FIRE from the coil. Maybe I didnt install correctly??? Yes I have checked the kill switch wire. What could this be??? and how should the coil be installed just to be sure im on the right track?


----------



## jow (Aug 16, 2012)

See if this youtube will help or see if the one direct to your saw will run for you. The direct youtube for your saw would miss the actual coil installation on my computer. From watching this video I’ll suggest you check the following.


The .010? air gap between the coil and flywheel and good pull from the flywheel magnet.
The ground connection shows continuity with the metal on the engine with an ohmmeter.
The plug high tension end and coil non ground wire should some low ohm reading IMO??
Are you testing for spark with a tester or watching for a spark to jump to the metal engine?
Did the parts shop have a coil tester to show your coil was bad and theirs is good to dictate installing might be the problem vs the coil?
What did I miss Techs?


----------

